# 2012 LT w/ 'Bike Chain' Shift



## amccluskey7 (Feb 14, 2012)

Guys -

Besides the right front strut problem, I have noticed this other issue that I cant seem to find anyone else posting about. Here is the deal:

When I start the car and go from 1st to 2nd gear, I hear a 'bike chain' sound as if you were riding a bicycle. It is always between first and second. It only happens on the first shift of the day! No matter if you are going real slow or try to push it. It never does it between 2 and 3, or 3 and 4. Or at any other time for that matter!!!! I drive to the end of the block and go from a complete stop. No sound.

I took it a step further, i tried something else:

Start the car, go from first to second gear. I heard it.
Turn the car off. Lock it. Unlock it. Start it up again.
Go from first to second, I heard it again! The same (what I am calling) the 'bike chain' shift.

I took it in yesterday for the above mentioned two problems. Got the confirmation of bad strut. However, they 'failed to duplicate' this 'bike chain' shift. I left the dealership and on the way out it did it. I knew it would.

Seriously, listen for it tomorrow morning and get back to me.

2012 Chevy Cruze LT Crystal Red.


----------



## amccluskey7 (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## ChuzCruze (Feb 9, 2012)

Are you sure it isn't performing the ABS self check. That makes a weird noise as well...probably right around the time you are talking about too.


----------



## SlvrECObullet (Feb 21, 2012)

I'm not sure i'm hearing a bike chain sound... i think i've been hearing more of a popping sound... but same deal it seems to only happen during the first shift... i will get back to you tomorrow, and i'm gunna listen to it more in detail and stuff... we will see...


----------



## SunnyinHollister (Mar 17, 2011)

ABS self check


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Sounds like the ABS self-check. On the manual cars it does that based on speed, not shifting. I bet if you found a steep hill, parked the car where it could roll down in neutral, turned the key to "run" without starting the car, then let the car roll in N, it would make the same noise once it got past 10-15 mph.


----------



## rbtec (Feb 3, 2012)

I concur that it is the ABS self check. Mine does the same thing.


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

amccluskey7 said:


> Guys -
> 
> Besides the right front strut problem, I have noticed this other issue that I cant seem to find anyone else posting about. Here is the deal:
> 
> ...




amccluskey7,
When the engine is started and the vehicle begins to drive away, ABS checks itself. A momentary motor or clicking noise might be heard while this test is going on, and it might even be noticed that the brake pedal moves a little. This is normal. If you feel that it is something else that may be the problem I would suggest that you take your vehicle back to the dealership and have them keep your vehicle for awhile so they are able to replicate the issue. I would like you to keep me posted on this issue. If you have any further questions please feel free to contact me.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

I'm with everyone else. ABS self-check. Your car is fine. 

See this thread for the suspension popping noise. I got mine fixed last week:

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-s...sb-pi0645-front-suspension-popping-noise.html


----------



## SlvrECObullet (Feb 21, 2012)

I'm gunna go with the ABS cause it happend after about 110-13 mph and I was already in second gear...


----------

